# Car Overheated, blown head gasket or valve cover gastket



## HypedElement (Apr 2, 2019)

So about a week ago my radiator hose popped off while I was driving and I had no way to pull over (shoulder was too narrow) and the car started overheating. After putting it back on and filling up with as much coolant I had in the car I was able to make it home. Over the next day or 2 I added 2 gallons of coolant total. The car would get an overheating message, then after 1-2 mins go back to regular temps. Didn't think much of it thinking that coolant was cycling to the radiator from being completely drained. Before it overheated my engine oil expectancy was at 50% (I was already planning on getting it changed soon) but after it overheated it kept reading at 0% so I went an got it changed immediately. On the way home getting it changed I got the overheat message again, thinking it would go away quickly, I kept driving but after a minute or so it didn't and so I took it to the closest exit, as I did this I got a message for reduced power, abs light came on, and traction stability light came on. 

I got it towed home. After inspecting, rough startup, somewhat rough idle, it looks like coolant sprayed above (some on the hood, and on top of the engine bay), and it's leaking oil from underneath as well now. However, the remaining coolant that's still in the system has not mixed with the oil though.

Is this a Warped Head, Blow Head Gasket, or Blown Valve Gasket?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

HypedElement said:


> So about a week ago my radiator hose popped off while I was driving and I had no way to pull over (shoulder was too narrow) and the car started overheating. After putting it back on and filling up with as much coolant I had in the car I was able to make it home. Over the next day or 2 I added 2 gallons of coolant total. The car would get an overheating message, then after 1-2 mins go back to regular temps. Didn't think much of it thinking that coolant was cycling to the radiator from being completely drained. Before it overheated my engine oil expectancy was at 50% (I was already planning on getting it changed soon) but after it overheated it kept reading at 0% so I went an got it changed immediately. On the way home getting it changed I got the overheat message again, thinking it would go away quickly, I kept driving but after a minute or so it didn't and so I took it to the closest exit, as I did this I got a message for reduced power, abs light came on, and traction stability light came on.
> 
> I got it towed home. After inspecting, rough startup, somewhat rough idle, it looks like coolant sprayed above (some on the hood, and on top of the engine bay), and it's leaking oil from underneath as well now. However, the remaining coolant that's still in the system has not mixed with the oil though.
> 
> Is this a Warped Head, Blow Head Gasket, or Blown Valve Gasket?


Start by cleaning the engine bay. No power wash, just gentle hose pressure and stay away from the electrical stuff. Then use some brake cleaner to degrease any oil spots. Make sure the coolant is topped off, and burp the system using the bleeder valve and re-top off as many times as needed. 

See about 1:27 for location - 





Once all that is done, run the car with the hood open for a minute just in case, to see if anything catastrophic is going on. do a quick check for any obvious leaks and if you do not see any, go for a short ride and check again. It is possible you will need to get it up to temp, but keep stopping and checking.

Once you find the source of the leaks, post them here with pics if possible.


----------



## HypedElement (Apr 2, 2019)

So the leaks ended up coming from the Coolant Tank Recover Hose and the Water Outlet assembly, so both of those were replaced. I believe the root of the problem is my radiator fan as it doesn't kick on at operating temp nor when the ac is turned on. I checked my fuses and all seemed to be good. I plan to test the resistor tomorrow. Based on these symptoms do you guys have any suggestions? Also, I don't get heat unless I accelerate.


----------

